# newbie needs parts help...



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope I seroiusly doubt that the parts off of that wheelchair will get you past 25mph. Think of volts as speed and amps as acceleration, and in both cases that electric chair just will not have enough of either.

As an example I have a motorcycle conversion that's running at 36 volts and 100 amps (way more than any electric chair) tied to a perminant magnet 3hp continious duty motor. And I can do just over 30mph, ~ and the acceleration up to that speed is slow at best.

You would be better served to spend a lot more time researching other motorcycle conversions. In your case, if your target is 45 to 60mph then you should look into a 48 volt or higher system and a controller that can kick out 200 to 400 amps (peak). Finally, the motor. You never posted what the voltage rating of the motor was, and how many watts or Hp it is rated for at a continious duty. Check that out and post what you find. Also, how far do you need to go on one charge?

But in all honesty, I think that you would be better off selling the wheel chair and buying a EV kit of some kind for your bike.


----------

